# Tink 2 year old mainecoon seeks new home at ukrcc



## kelly-joy

Tink is a two year old (DOB: Sept. 2006) tortoiseshell Maine Coon who has been in the care of UKRCC since May this year. When she arrived into foster care, she was very underweight, but she is now a happy young lady who is ready to find her forever home. Tink is vaccinated, neutered and microchipped. She has been health checked and tested for FIV and FeLV. She is a very clean girl and uses her litter tray reliably. She is happy to be groomed.

Tink is full of energy and very playful. She is very alert and doesn't miss a single butterfly that happens to pass her way! She is a very clever cat and usually finds a way to get just what she wants. She is very affectionate and although is not keen on being picked up, too much, is happy to jump onto the nearest lap for cuddles. She loves human companionship.

Tink needs a home with a very secure garden (she can climb for England), which is cat friendly and well away from busy roads. She is full of energy and would benefit from being able to play outdoors, with supervision. Tink is not used to living with young children, but a home with children (aged 12 years+) would be fine.

If you feel you can give this very special lady a loving, caring home and a life long commitment, then please complete our online adoption application and indicate your interest in Tink at http://ukrcc.co.uk/question.php

Meet Tink:

Tink when she first came into fostercare









Tink a few weeks later









Tink now after months in fostercare getting her back to full health



























www.ukrcc.co.uk


----------



## Guest

I just adore Maine Coons and the difference in this girl in the pictures from when she arrived for fostering to now is amazing. What fantastic care has been taken with her

Lou
X


----------



## LousKoonz

Makes you wonder why the person didn't contact the breeder back!!

What a stunning coonie - if i had room i'd have her here in a heartbeat xx

I do hope she finds a good home x

if i get any enquiries for older girls i'll tell them about her xx


----------



## kelly-joy

Click this link UKRCC • View topic - Lace's Story so far.... and this will give you an idea of what she was like when she first came into our care and Poor Lacys story her sister too:crying:


----------



## LousKoonz

kelly-joy said:


> Click this link UKRCC • View topic - Lace's Story so far.... and this will give you an idea of what she was like when she first came into our care and Poor Lacys story her sister too:crying:


Well i'm certainly glad these poor girls ended up in your care xx

Breeders that don't vaccinate and don't feed their cats or care for them give the ones that do their best for theirs a bad name also!!

I'm just glad they had a happier ending than most xx and i hope that breeder doesn't ever start up again!!! xx


----------



## colliemerles

wow, what a gorgeous maine coon, l adore the tortie colour, and she is stunning, if my youngest children were a little older i would of been very tempted to have her, shes beautiful, and i hope she finds a forever home soon,xxxx


----------



## UncleOllie

Shes absolutely stunning- i love Maine Coons!!! Im sure she will get a lovely new home soon, fingers crossed!!


----------



## kelly-joy

Hope so. She had a lovely home lined up but it fell through


----------



## Jen26

What a transformation, she must of been in a bad way, poor girl. i hope someone gives her the nice home she deserves soon


----------



## kelly-joy

Tink is still looking for a home


----------



## kelly-joy

Please fill in the online form here UKRCC Adoption Form if you are interested in Tink

Welcome to the UKRCC


----------



## LousKoonz

She still looking then?  x


----------



## kelly-joy

Yeap poor Tinky


----------



## LousKoonz

Once we've moved again (we're looking for country equestrian property at present with loads of land) i'll have to give you a shout as perhaps i may be able to help out on the maine coon side of things for helping to re-home xx

Fingers crossed this stunning girl and also Lace get some fantastic homes soon!! x


----------



## Vixxen

may i suggest that you contact the maine coon cat club rescue? it was set up to help rehome MC's and have been going for a long time and always succesful, if you want contact details pm me.


----------



## kelly-joy

Thanks but they have already been contacted


----------



## kelly-joy

Here is a couple more pics of Tink


----------



## kelly-joy

poss home found so keep fingers crossed


----------



## Tabbytails

I feel the same way, if I didnt have my two lovely adopted cats already agreed and ready to come home soon I'd consider offering her a home too, I hope she finds a loving forever home soon xxxx


----------



## RowanWolf

I was just wondering what constitutes as a very secure garden?


----------



## kelly-joy

One that as secure fencing or one with an outside pen so there is no risk of her getting ran over,stolen etc


----------



## xlaurapx

Has Tink found a home yet? Does she get along with other cats (male)?

Thanks Laura


----------



## kelly-joy

No she doesn't have a home yet:crying:.Possbily would be ok but she would want to be boss and wouldn't be suited to go with an older or weaker cat.


----------



## Nina

I do hope that she finds a forever home soon.


----------



## funkycub

Awww bless her!


----------



## Midnight

AAAwwww she is lovely :001_wub: but i"m a bit to far away


----------



## xlaurapx

Where abouts is she?

Thanks Laura


----------



## joote

oh absolutlye lovely cat and terrific story!


----------



## kelly-joy

It doesn't matter where she is as we re home all over the uk. if you are interested in her then please fill our on line form here UKRCC Adoption Form


----------



## onedaylad

Hi, we would love to adopt a Maine Coon cat and have filled the application form in from the last post.
Maxine


----------



## kelly-joy

good luck


----------



## Tabbytails

any news about Tink? hope she has found a forever home xx


----------



## Midnight

Yes i was wondering to ... so tempted myself


----------



## kelly-joy

No home yet


----------



## Midnight

Oh kelly sorry to hear that  she is beautiful :001_wub: trouble is my cats are outdoor cats that would let me down  x


----------



## Tabbytails

am so sorry to hear that she hasnt found a home yet  if I hadnt already adopted my two I would have been very tempted, and as hubby took years of persuading to have one and has had two snuck up on him, I guess he might leave home if I pushed for a third! 

*sends her a hug*


----------



## onedaylad

Hi, is Tink still seeking a new home? Maxine


----------



## onedaylad

Hi, I haven't quite got to grips with the 'system' yet! I just received a message about Tink, we are desperate to fill a huge gap in our household having lost Ruby (a moggie) in January to old age and Lucy (a Maine Coon) in February to a tumour. We so want to adopt a Maine Coon, Lucy was with us for such a short while but what a beautiful girl (not that Ruby wasn't beautiful too ofcourse!) she was. If Tink is still waiting for a home we would love to be considered. 
Maxine


----------



## kelly-joy

Hi if you are really interested in Tink then please fill in the on line form here UKRCC Adoption Form good luck


----------



## kelly-joy

I think you have replied to the wrong thread.This cat needs a home and has nothing to do with what your site is about.


----------



## onedaylad

Hi, I'm sorry, I don't know what happened there but that wasn't sent by me. Maxine


----------



## kelly-joy

We had a possible home for Tink but sadly it has fallen through again.so Tink still needs a home


----------



## cherrie_b

awww, it makes me really sad that nobody wants her!! If she is still looking in June (when I move into my new house) I would love to have her!!


----------



## kelly-joy

yes its very sad we have had lots of people interested in her and have had people pass the home checks etc and think all is great but for some unknown reason they all drop out after that


----------



## cherrie_b

I presume she is really friendly?? She is gorgeous so I don't know either!!

As I say, if she is still looking for a home in June, me and my friend are moving into a 3 bed house so will have plenty of space for a lovely rescue cat (or a few)

Good Luck Tinks! x


----------



## kelly-joy

Just had news of another possible home for Tink,Fingers crossed the home check goes well tomorrow so Tink can have a new home


----------



## zany_toon

I really hope that she gets a home! She deserves a human who will really look after her. I already have a cat and given that he gets jealous of a book if I hold it for more than two seconds I don't think that he would take too well to another cat! I would love to have taken her otherwise. Fingers crossed that she gets a home soon!!! 
:thumbup:


----------



## Tabbytails

*crosses everything* i really hope this is it for her! xx


----------



## kelly-joy

hopefully with in the next month Tink will be going to her new home with onewaylad {Maxine} a big big thank to you for taking on this little girly you will not be disappointed I can a sure you.


----------



## Tabbytails

am so delighted to hear that! hope you will be very happy together, am sure you will, keep us posted how shes settling in! xx


----------



## LousKoonz

Aw i'm glad things worked out for Tink  x

Congrats Maxine!! x


----------



## kelly-joy

Tink went to her new home yesterday


----------



## joote

woooooooooo


----------



## zany_toon

Yay!!! I'm so glad to hear she has a new home!!


----------



## onedaylad

Good morning all,
We went and collected Tink on Sunday - she travelled really well with just the odd mew now and then. She seems to be settling very well and is already dominating our household with all of us pandering to her every whim!

My mum lives around the corner who has a retired greyhound - Trissie. I thought that meeting maybe difficult and end in tears. I was most surpised when Tink came down from upstairs without being called, made a big fuss of Mum and started sniffing round the dog!

The biggest concern at the moment is the Gerbils! Tink discovered them very quickly but hubbie found her sat on top of the tank last night - she is a heavy cat and I don't think the mesh would hold her weight for long so we maybe looking to re-home them at some point!

Anyway, Tink is an absolute delight, she will live up to her name I'm sure! We haven't any piccies yet as she hasn't sat still long enough and tends to sleep under something rather than in the sun at the moment.

Thank you to all who helped us or more like, helped Tink to find us......ooooh, got to go and rescue those gerbils again.....xxxxx Byeeeee!


----------



## kelly-joy

Aww I am soooo pleased she has settled in so well,you can make or buy lids to go on tanks for gerbils as I have them on mine which stops the cats from getting to them but enables them to still watch them play.Give Tinky a big kiss from melooking forward to seeing lots of pics of her


----------



## Tabbytails

Im so delighted to hear of such a happy ending! sounds like shes settling in happily, keep us informed wont you! xxx


----------



## onedaylad

Morning all, finally got to grips with my new camera and just thought I'd post a picture I took yesterday. She ventured out into the garden with us - big new world!
Will post some more pics soon.
Maxine
x


----------



## kelly-joy

Aww bless her.she looks very well and happy.I love happy endings.I can't wait to see more pics of her


----------

